# Innokin SVD V2 First Look



## Gizmo (15/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (15/9/14)

wow innokin stepping up their game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Oh WoW!! So many awesome new toys coming


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/9/14)

that SVD does not look to bad , with DNA chip set , not bad .

only comment , the dude who was tasked with exhaling vapour over the mods while they filmed needed a slap on the back of his head ..

{SLAP} do it properly ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> that SVD does not look to bad , with DNA chip set , not bad .
> 
> only comment , the dude who was tasked with exhaling vapour over the mods while they filmed needed a slap on the back of his head ..
> 
> {SLAP} do it properly ..


totally man, that was insanely annoying, maybe great for still glam shots but not for video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

